# mack pastel genetics



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

hi there, I know mack pastel is by product from mack snow, and a random pop-up every now and again. my question is, how does it work? if i have a mack pastel will I get mack snow from him, mack pastel or just normals? how does it behave, co-dom like mack snow or someother way? 

thanks for any help.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Mack pastels and pastels are the same thing pastels just found there way into a mack snow project.So not really a by product of the mack snow just anorther strain on normal.The colour tone of pastel is dominant so (SF)pastel X normal = 50%pastels,50%normals or (DF)pastel X normal = 100%pastel.Pastel IMO is't worth the bother just view them as a pretty normals like hi-yellow or tangerie.Way to much hassel for whats basically a strain of normal.(SF)Pastel X mack snow = 25%normal,25%pastel,25%mack snow,25%mack snow pastel or (DF)Pastel X mack snow = 50%pastel,50%mack snow pastel.There are 100's of mack snow pastels out there people just tag them as mack snow.It just become a pain when you combo morph them and they can be near impossible to ID.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yours is a single factor mack pastel then Kirsten (going off Big Daddy being a mack pastel). So you`re gonna get 50/50 depending on what you pair him with (going off the above info). Good luck, should be fun! Just found out that pastel is dominant as well, but Gazz beat me to it :devil: haha!


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

gazz said:


> Mack pastels and pastels are the same thing pastels just found there way into a mack snow project.So not really a by product of the mack snow just anorther strain on normal.The colour tone of pastel is dominant so (SF)pastel X normal = 50%pastels,50%normals or (DF)pastel X normal = 100%pastel.Pastel IMO is't worth the bother just view them as a pretty normals like hi-yellow or tangerie.Way to much hassel for whats basically a strain of normal.(SF)Pastel X mack snow = 25%normal,25%pastel,25%mack snow,25%mack snow pastel or (DF)Pastel X mack snow = 50%pastel,50%mack snow pastel.There are 100's of mack snow pastels out there people just tag them as mack snow.It just become a pain when you combo morph them and they can be near impossible to ID.


 
the reason I ask is because I think I already have one and would like to understand the behaviour of the genetics behind it. I'm not sure what he is tbh. The breeder says he's mack (so i assume this means he hatched white as usual) not normal, I said about being a by product as this is what i've read. I was slightly offended by you saying it's not worth it, as I think the little guy is a stunner, he's being paired with an albino so should help prove him out by being paired with a recessive trait whatever shows will be what he is passing on. He's het for patternless which makes him worth having.

funky1 the breeder is adament that The Big Daddy is 100% pure mack snow.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

kirsten said:


> the reason I ask is because I think I already have one and would like to understand the behaviour of the genetics behind it. I'm not sure what he is tbh. The breeder says he's mack (so i assume this means he hatched white as usual) not normal,


They are call Mack pastel if they came from mack snow breeding ancestory.Mack pastel or pastel to save confusion hatch basically*NORMAL*though little brighter yellow.

A pastel or mack pastel if you like hatch yellow & black.
A mack SNOW pastel hatch black & white colour changes as matures.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

alright gaz, so his dad is a mack snow (The Big Daddy in my album if you want to have a look at his father) and his mom is a patternless, which is why on a i've been calling him a mack snow het patty. but i've been aware of his unusual patterning and colouring for a mack snow, which is why i've been asking for opinions and educated guesses.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Like I said, the only way you`re gonna know for sure is to test breed him, or to get hold of a photo of Big Daddy when he hatched (most breeders take pics of their newborns coz they are so proud!).


----------

